# AirPlay - mini amp



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm looking at putting in ceiling speakers to airplay music to around the house.

What I'm thinking is one or two speakers in a room powered by an AirPort Express and a small amp which will go in a cupboard or suitable area.

Anyone got suggestions or experience of small amps? I guess a car amp would work fine? They can be for sale here or in the USA.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I got impatient and bought this.

Just need to get speakers now, take delivery of the airport express and give it a shot! If it's any good I can see one for the kitchen, one for the bathroom and of course the garage!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Was going to suggest something like this but you'd need a pre-amp for volume control etc.
Keep us informed on this project.

Ebay=230834451555


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I was looking for something for Sat so it would have been ruled out. As the Apple Remote app has a volume control could the preamp not be eliminated? Looks like it might be a meatier amp then the one I've ordered.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Interested in this.. Let us know how you get on


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Bero said:


> I was looking for something for Sat so it would have been ruled out. As the Apple Remote app has a volume control could the preamp not be eliminated? Looks like it might be a meatier amp then the one I've ordered.


Suppose it should work.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

the t amp you have got should do the trick, they are low powered - so low they can just be left on all the time and sound surprisingly good. Its no arcam amp but for the money they are great. small book shelf speakers on the wall may sound better though - even something like JBL controls? come with free brackets.

they will need efficient speakers - check the db rating - higher is better look for 88db+ if you can

enjoy

ps: for longer speaker cable runs make sure you use 2.5mm cable or bigger - just plain copper is fine, IMHO ignore the silver plated copper thin cables.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

cobra said:


> the t amp you have got should do the trick, they are low powered - so low they can just be left on all the time and sound surprisingly good. Its no arcam amp but for the money they are great. small book shelf speakers on the wall may sound better though - even something like JBL controls? come with free brackets.
> 
> they will need efficient speakers - check the db rating - higher is better look for 88db+ if you can
> 
> ...


Sensitivity not efficiency is measured in db


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm interested in this too. Let us know how u get on


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Brief update - received the T-Amp after it disappeared into the abyss of our internal mail system for a couple weeks.

I've also just ordered: -
1 x apple TV3 (will sell the old one as they're making £££ just now)
2 x airport express'
1 x pair of water resistant ceiling speakers
2 x phono to 3.5mm jack cables
1 x power switch
1 x 4PDT switch

and i've dug out 3 old surround sound speakers and the sub (just the cone) and a 240 to 12v adapter. I'm going to mock up a system this week to try out the Tamp and decide whether with will ok for all applications or just the bathroom.

Current plan is to have: -

- Ceiling speakers in the bathroom
- Apple TV in the main bedroom
- Macmini connected to main TV/SS system in the living room
- Build a stand alone mobile system with old SS speakers, an amp and Airport express that will sit on top of the fridge freezer most of the time for music in the kitchen, but can be moved outside for a bbq etc, I'm also planning to wire it so any other device can be plugged in direct via 3.5mm jack.
- eventually a hard wired solution for the garage too, the portable device will work fine for just now.

All will be controlled through the Apple Remote App - I will be able to play music simultaneously through the house and selectively switch on/off rooms. It's been a while since I've had a 'gadget project' :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

For those interested the Tamp i bought is pretty good so i went ahead and ordered another for another room.

I dug out 3 old S/Sound speakers, I gutted one and packaged in the amp, airport express, 12v power supply and all the cabling and switches inside (ultra tight squeeze!!) in the bookshelf size speaker case, I've now packaged it all and glued everything together. It's been built and designed with a switch so you can plug any device directly into the back or anyone with my wi-fi password and an iProduct can browse my music library and play music or send their own music to all the speakers in the house wirelessly.

I'm just about there with the install now - I will put up a separate thread later (so it shows better in searches).


----------

